# Explain your name



## AWW

Thought this would be kinda fun. Tell us why and what your name is!

My name - AWW- Used to be AW, for my name Alex Wolrich. After the site crash and the new one came around, there was a three letter minimum on the name so i added a W 

Alex


----------



## eternity302

WOW! Good start on thread! I always wanted to know!

Name followed me at least for the last 15 years....
Was signing for my first Hotmail on dialup... my sisters at that time that wuz older than me wanted to use "ICQ" to talk to her boyfriend at that time... but I wanted to sign up my very first email! So they rushed through the signing up screen.. when asked what name you want.. I wanted "newbie" (new to the internet)... wouldn't work.. wanted "newbie302"... nope... but the suggestion box said "eternity302"... sister was getting frustrated and click click click.... FML.... from then on... I wuz more like wutever.. i'll just keep it and didn't wanna remember multiple things! Just live with it! =) there you go~ btw... 302 is my bday...~


----------



## jobber

Eternity302 - Happy belated bday.

I always call those canuck 3rd or 4th liners (players such as strudwick, ruutu, cookes ... I don't remember anymore since they're not any good) "jobbers" for they merely are seeking a job on the team and go from team to team.

Yes, I have a very sarcastic undertone to my humour. 

604 is for vancouver's area code: hence jobber604.


----------



## CRS Fan

No comment...... on my name.... (even though I don't really keep CRS anymore).

Stuart


----------



## kelly528

I used to be 'mentallica_girl' for everything... until I needed an e-mail address to put on university / job applications. And realized I was no longer a 14 year old Metallica fan. So now my username for everything is just my first name followed by 528 (my birthday).


----------



## Luke78

Real name is Loukas.Everyone i know (friends/work etc) call me Luke so i go by that. '78 just happens to be the year i was born.Combined the two and there you have it !


----------



## taureandragon76

I have been using the same screen name for everything since I started up on the net. I am a taurus born in the year of the dragon in '76


----------



## bigfry

I consider my frontosa fry rather big compared to most freshwater fry in a home aquarium; hence bigfry.


----------



## halonine

I have had the same screen name forever. halonine is a nine inch nails reference. All of their albums have a 'halo' number. Nine happens to be the Closer single, which I've always liked. Hence the name, halonine. 

Tyson.


----------



## ibenu

I was enthralled my the myth of the phoenix. It is the one universal myth, culture after culture. Everywhere on the planet people saw a bird fly "through" the sun and wrote a story about a burning bird. The Benu bird is the first of the stories recorded in Egypt. Needed 5 letters so Ibenu was what I went with.. 

and it worked with the whole ' I--Be--New" to the internet LOL.

It is not the uniqueness rather the togetherness of the story that I love--I wish there were more things that made us all feel like we have things in common as a world..


----------



## neven

be prepared for geekiness!
I started IRC when i was 14 (12 years ago), and i used the name 'outcast' because i was always an odd ball. I eventually quit irc back in 2007 since people on there never grow up and i was gettin tired of the same drama. I put more time into world of warcraft in which i was playing since its beta stage. I got my wife to play with the excuse its not much different than sims since you can dress up and have cute pets (yes it worked). So when the burning crusade released, we made new characters. I used the name Nevyn, then through server transfers, i ahd to change it slightly, nevan, then neven.

Nevyn is a character in a fantasy book series, an old dude who the series originally centered around, name meant no one


----------



## halonine

Haha, I still use irc, been about 14 years for me now 

A friend of mine setup his own server, so all our friends just hang out there. Waaaay better than an IM client


----------



## Rastapus

Rastapus for those that don't know is the name of our "mascot" in our logo. It is on his hat but hard to read at that size.


----------



## kaisa

mine is just my first name  pronouced like kay-sah.


----------



## Jay2x

my name is Jay and i'm asian hahahha..so lame just grew into it. got it from grade 8. Maybe I should check on new userid's but that's going to stay like this for awhile...just really got use to it.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

I think I have a touch of OCD and I love fishies lol. Well at this point it is fishies I am sure it will change soon.


----------



## Smiladon

I guess my name is one of the few that has a wiki on it 
Smilodon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I got my name from Smilodon (changed to Smiladon). I was watching this documentary on Discovery Channel a few years ago and I was facinated by the new sub-species of the saber-tooth tigers named Smilodon.

For some weird reason, I used this name to create an account online for some game...I've been using this name since then.


----------



## bowman00

I got my name because I am a lacrosse goalie for both field and box lacrosse and I usually wear the number 00 and since bowman is my last name I just put them together and............WAAAALAAA


----------



## alym

My name is Alym, nuff said?


----------



## t-bore

My buddies always blamed me(Travis) to their girlfriends for being out late or what have you. Since that episode of the Simpsons aired with "t-bore" that Homer blamed everything on at work everyone started calling me t-bore and out for drinks we went!


----------



## TCR

TCR

TWIN CREEKS RANCH

It the name of my families ranch in Aldergrove!!!
dont live there anymore tho but I stay close


----------



## rescuepenguin

Good i'm not the only one who used IRC 15 yrs ago. Back then I was known as TCAS (an aviation acronym). Very shortly after that I tried Linux. Today I'm an avid Linux user. That is where Penguin comes from. A penguin named Tux is the Linux mascot. I noticed several Linux people where using Penguin in their nicks, so I had to dream up something to go with it. My ICQ nick was Rescue8. A reference to a truck at the firehall I was stationed at (I was a volunteer firefighter for 16 yrs). Now the Rescue refers to my non-profit humanitarian project that I am working on. Seeing the word Rescue in my nick, is a reminder to me to keep up the work. Each disaster in the world drives me harder to reach my ambitious goal. BTW is there any artists who are willing to donate a few hours to do an "Artist's Impression" drawing for me??

Sorry for being long winded, but that is how it evolved. 

Steve


----------



## NewGuy

Umm I don't post much nor buy/sell much, but I have been a member since 2008 (I think maybe 07). Do I still count as "new"?


----------



## aquaflora

t-bore said:


> My buddies always blamed me(Travis) to their girlfriends for being out late or what have you. Since that episode of the Simpsons aired with "t-bore" that Homer blamed everything on at work everyone started calling me t-bore and out for drinks we went!


Nice, I called a guy I knew T-bore becasue of that episode, a classic episode. Love it.


----------



## Crazy_NDN

my name is pretty simple. 
crazy... i can be sometimes... 
ndn... as in indian or first nations.. not to be confused with east indian not that theres nothing wrong with it...
usually use 604 at the end of my name but since its pretty local around here i dropped it.


----------



## sdfish223

I tend to tailor my user names to the type for forum, so for my current one here the SD simply stands for my current location which is San Diego, then fish cause its an aquarium forum and then some random numbers that dont mean anything.


----------



## Shrimpgirl

Shrimpgirl is one of the nicknames that my hubby gave my youngest daughter. Anytime we looked up her height and weight, she was on the lower 25 percentile of the growth charts. So when I got into my shrimp hobby, it seemed like the perfect user name. 

This is a great thread BTW. I've always wondered about how some of the names came to be.


----------



## jkcichlid

JK are my initials John Klaassen
When I signed up to the original BCA I had my 90G full of Malawi cichlids so the name worked. Didn't bother to change it even though all the cichlids are gone


----------



## Ursus sapien

NewGuy said:


> Umm I don't post much nor buy/sell much, but I have been a member since 2008 (I think maybe 07). Do I still count as "new"?


Na, more like Addicted Lurker

Ursus *sapiens* would mean wise or knowing bear. Had I spelled it correctly.

But I didn't, so some might suggest that Ursus *sapien* really means 'dim old man who can't spell'

'bear', of course, is in reference to temperament, a fondness for blueberries and physical characteristics.


----------



## Aquaman

Great thread..
..Aquaman  ummm beacause it sounded better than ********** . though maybe more fitting sometimes  ....


----------



## petlaur

Just a combination of the first part of my name Peter and the first part of my daughter's name Lauren and voilà!......you get petlaur. Btw love this thread and the stories behind the names.


----------



## Morainy

ROTFL! Not exactly, but you can always be "New in Spirit".

Okay, almost forgot. My forum name. My real name is Maureen, nickname "Mo." Everyone calls me Mo. Years ago I joined an online forum that required a user name. Maureen was taken and Mo was too short. It had been raining for what seemed like years, so I wrote Mo-rainy. (Without the hyphen.)



NewGuy said:


> Umm I don't post much nor buy/sell much, but I have been a member since 2008 (I think maybe 07). Do I still count as "new"?


----------



## Claudia

My nick is just my boring name but i am not close to b as boring lol I can always change it to CC which are my initials or Peruvian Angel as i am from Peru and i am more of a devil then an angel i know i know


----------



## target

Great idea Alex.

My name comes from playing a computer game, Counterstrike, at work against a bunch of guys who had been playing for years. When I started I couldn't hardly move in the game without being killed, hence 'target'. I got better at the game, but the name stuck. Now its my alias for most things online.


----------



## sumbeachsumwhere

I play a lot of snooker, and one of my favourite things to do is to place my opponents in "chinese snooker". - A clear shot can be made to the object ball, but its far more difficult because another ball is directly behind the cue ball.


----------



## Karen

This was the first forum I had ever joined. Kinda panicked when asked for a username, thought my real name was too personal, so , duh, chose fishlady. I hate it. Wish I'd gone with my real name. Wonder if its a big deal to change it?


----------



## neven

actually pretty easy if nickelfire likes you  if vbulletin doesn't have an interface for it, its a matter of him changing your name via the sql database.


----------



## i_have_gas

I don't think an explanation is needed for my name...


----------



## bonsai dave

Well I'm a landscaper and I got my name in 2004 from a co worker for my love of bonsai's and the fact we had 4 Dave's work with us at that time. So I have had it ever since...


----------



## davefrombc

Mine comes from old days of voice and text chats with a bunch of net friends , There were several Daves in them , so easiest way to distinguish myself from the ones in eastern Canada, the US , Australia and the UK, was "davefrombc".. Use that nick in all the forums I'm in so easy to find me.


----------



## wsl

Very interesting thread. Nothing longwinded or interesting about mine though. WSL are the initials for my Korean name, anglicized.


----------



## clintgv

like the stories about how you guys got your names 
well mines pretty simple and boring compared to other people's username I guess. 
I used clintgv because my name is Clint middle name starts with G and last name starts with V. So I just combined it all together and that's what I get lol. I know boring


----------



## alym

sumbeachsumwhere said:


> I play a lot of snooker, and one of my favourite things to do is to place my opponents in "chinese snooker". - A clear shot can be made to the object ball, but its far more difficult because another ball is directly behind the cue ball.


And how, may I ask, does this relate to "sumbeachsumwhere" ???


----------



## AWW

i am glad you are all liking the thread, and i must say some pretty funny stories out there!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Have always loved the look of seahorses. Had my first one back in the mid-80s and my last male died about 5 months ago. Currently this seahorse fanatic is seahorse-less


----------



## VinnyD

well...my name is Vincent...and i used to work with another guy name Vincent as well..and since he was like older..the coworkers called him "Vince"..and since i was like quite young back them at work(think i was like 17)...they called me "Vinny"

anyways...one night it was slow at work...so we started to coem up with porn star names for each other and so on(hahaha)... well...lets just say the "D" part of my BCA name stands for "Dangle(s)"..hahaha


----------



## effox

I used to go by Effed Fox, but because its a family site my name is effox. It's supposed to mean "Crazy like a Fox".


----------



## Ursus sapien

clintgv said:


> like the stories about how you guys got your names
> well mines pretty simple and boring compared to other people's username I guess.
> I used clintgv because my name is Clint middle name starts with G and last name starts with V. So I just combined it all together and that's what I get lol. I know boring


not really. my brain flips letters, so when I see your nick, my mind reads 'clingtv'. All this time I was wondering what on earth that meant


----------



## clintgv

bahaha. Now you know


----------



## Chappy

First time I took my dog Ember to the Canada West Veterinary Specialists & Critical Care Hospital with meningitis, I didn't sleep a wink for the two days she was in having tests. As I nervously paced the floor of the waiting room, her neurologist came out and said: "Are you Ember's mom?" I started laughing and I just couldn't stop. Of course it was due to lack of sleep and stress, but I got the giggles when he called me that. When I was finally able to get a hold of myself I said to him: "What gave me away? The fact that she has my eyes or my nose?". As soon as he stopped laughing, I knew we'd be good friends! I've been Embersmom ever since


----------



## Catfish180

Catfish180: At the time, I had 1 catfish in an 80 gallon tank. Now it's 2 catfish in an 80 gallon tank.


----------



## rah_rabbitry

I bred rabbits for show from 2000-2008. I got into show rabbits when I was 14.
I was given Watership Down when I graduated elementary school by my favorite teacher. In it, the chief of a rabbit warren is called a "Rah", so Steve-rah or Doug-rah. I was ambitious and pretty much called my rabbitry "Chief Rabbitry", hahaha 

There ya go!


----------



## big_bubba_B

big_bubba_B well always been called bubba since i played football so it kinda stuck


----------



## Tracers

well my name is Tracy, & im usually here, there n' gone so fast you'll only see traces of me....>


----------



## gwcana

Ursus sapien said:


> not really. my brain flips letters, so when I see your nick, my mind reads 'clingtv'. All this time I was wondering what on earth that meant


Weird! that what I first saw too


----------



## sumbeachsumwhere

Lol I mostly use ChineseSnooker on other forums. I forgot I had this nick here LOL 

At Fraser Downs I bet on this horse because of its name and it ended up winning!


----------



## eternity302

gwcana said:


> Weird! that what I first saw too


+3 now... I always thought it wuz a tv channel he wuz a addicted to until i looked closely after he explained his name


----------



## clintgv

gwcana said:


> Weird! that what I first saw too





eternity302 said:


> +3 now... I always thought it wuz a tv channel he wuz a addicted to until i looked closely after he explained his name


hahhaha. that's to funny . Maybe more members will see "clingtv". Wonder how many members read it as "clingtv" lol.


----------



## Aquaman

clintgv said:


> hahhaha. that's to funny . Maybe more members will see "clingtv". Wonder how many members read it as "clingtv" lol.


 I would be #4 ....thought you really liked your tv....or it liked you alot.( I had a g/f like that once )

But then again when I see wsl I dont see ..."dubiyu- es- el" either...I read it as a relative to the groundhog..............no offence intended, wsl


----------



## Crazy_NDN

clintgv said:


> hahhaha. that's to funny . Maybe more members will see "clingtv". Wonder how many members read it as "clingtv" lol.


i swear i seen clingtv... you sure you didnt change your name recently? lol.. but i too saw it as that haha weird


----------



## clintgv

Crazy_NDN said:


> i swear i seen clingtv... you sure you didnt change your name recently? lol.. but i too saw it as that haha weird


Nope, not that i know of lol. Or did I  jk haha. That is very interesting you guys hahaha.

Clint.


----------



## target

#6 here, always saw it as clingtv. Too funny.


----------



## prempitorystrike

My Name came in the memory of my Horse that I used to have we used to call her Strike but her Show name was Prempitorystrike


----------



## MadgicBug

Combination of my two little girls nicknames.. Maddie + Magic and Bug Bug.


----------



## clintgv

MadgicBug said:


> Combination of my two little girls nicknames.. Maddie + Magic and Bug Bug.


Nice combination on the names . I like the sounding of "MadgicBug". Very unique sounding


----------



## Ursus sapien

Aquaman said:


> I would be #4 ....thought you really liked your tv....or it liked you alot.( I had a g/f like that once )
> 
> But then again when I see wsl I dont see ..."dubiyu- es- el" either...I read it as a relative to the groundhog..............no offence intended, wsl


x2 
wsl is a great guy,and cool to do trades with, nothing 'weasely' about him! Yet the brain fills in the vowels lol


----------



## Sandy Landau

I awlays saw 'clingtv' too.



Ursus sapien said:


> not really. my brain flips letters, so when I see your nick, my mind reads 'clingtv'. All this time I was wondering what on earth that meant


----------



## Diztrbd1

interesting thread & for some reason I always seen it as clingtv too lol 
My name is pretty simple, mostly came from the band Disturbed when they came out, as they were my favorite band & wanted something to use that. My girlfriend, at the time ,was using Confuzed26as her screen name(also a description of her internet/computer understanding lol). She told me I was disturbed on more than one occasion lmao , seemed fitting lol so I borrowed her idea for changing the S to a Z and that's how I became the *"Diztrbd1" *altho I was getting called *Diz* in the chat rooms lol


----------



## bettyboop

It always looked like clingtv to me as well...

My name "Bettyboop" comes from when I as a very young child, the cartoon was still on TV and since my name is Betty my parents used to call me Bettyboop as a nickname. I use it on most forums now.


----------



## K0oKiE

I've always seen clingtv as well... weird!

I've had my name forever, back to the days of constant yahoo chatting lol... It's Kooky like crazy not cookie like food. I needed letters and numbers for one site hence the zero being in there


----------



## rg500

Well, rg500 was my last motor bike before I crashed. Suzuki rg500 gamma. Loved that bike. Never rode since that day. I guess I use it as a reminder that I am still alive. Fish hobby is a lot safer


----------



## Punkys Dad

My son's nickname is 'Punky', shortened from 'Pumpkin'.


----------



## cowis

my last name is cowie so it just a spin off of that. i tend to use it for all forums and other web sites.


----------



## Teal'c

Teal'c is my favorite character in stargate SG-1. The coolest sci fi show around. It is my user name for everything online from poker to bcaquaria. 

Kel sheck nem'ron


----------



## gmachine19

gmachine19 = *Gil* (my name) *machine* (I was called the machine back in high school rugby. How I miss those FUN days) *19* (my jersey number)


----------



## roadrunner

My favourite cartoon character for few years now. I used to buy everything roadrunner I could find. Tea mugs, mouse pad even mats and splash guards for my car! Beep-beep!


----------



## Chris

Uhhh... It's what it says on my birth certificate. I hope I wasn't supposed to make it more complicated than that. ;o)


----------



## Shell Dweller

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one who saw CLINGTV. 

Although I have 14 tanks up and running with quite an array of different species I'm facinated by my Shell Dwellers hence the name. 

The love of my life next to my wife is my 2 Rotti/sheps. I use DogBones and 4the dogs on poker sites.


----------



## FatKid

Fat Kid, long story I'll make short. My buddy had to buy lunch for me one day and he gasped at the amount of food I could eat. He said with you eating this much you should be a fat kid! And the name stuck. It's also my license plate on my car!


----------



## katienaha

my name is Katie Nahachewski. Clear.


----------



## Dosan

Dosan is the translation from the Chinese "God of Gamblers". I got it from my buddies a few years back when I went on a tear winning 2 and placing in the money or final table in 5 others out of 11 tournaments. Also during this period, on a trip to Vegas I placed 6th at Binion's one night and won it the following evening. Needless to say I ponied up quite a few drinks and dinners during that stretch. Now I'm just a grinder in cash games.


----------



## Brisch

Brittany Schlenker, take the first 3 letters of my first and last name and smash 'em together


----------



## Acipenser

Acipenser - in honor of my friend who lost both his legs in a tragic accident ( acipenser is latin for sturgeon which my friend loved to fish for )


----------



## mikebike

Mikeike I misspelled my namfe<G>
It is supposed to be mikebike
I have an 2011 Harley UltraClasic Trike.
My prevoius bike as an 1993 FLHTCU/sidecar

MikeTrike ~ http://www3.telus.net/mikebike/MikesTrike.jpg
See My Sidecar Fly
http://www3.telus.net/mikebike/MikeFC.jpg


----------



## summit

Summit is my snowmobile, 2007 Summit X 800cc 151" track @ 151HP


----------



## crazy72

First tank I bought off Craigslist when I got back into the hobby last year was a 72G bow front, with a high stand and a high canopy. When I put it in our living room, it looked huge. Like everything else in the room had shrunk. It was the only thing you could see. I sighed and sold it back, but the memory of the craziness had to live on.


----------



## 1843

What a fun thread to read. My nickname online everywhere is possum, after Australian possums that came to beg for food at our campsite 20-odd years ago. Much cuter than our opossums, even have bushy tails and sit pretty like a dachshund. 

After babies I started sewing baby carrier slings for friends and to sell, and called them Possum Pouches. Like marsupials. Well, it seemed catchy at the time.


----------



## Grete_J

My username is after Grete Jalk, one of Denmark's top furniture designers of the 1950's. In my spare time, I overhaul, restore and (sometimes) resell mid century Danish furniture.


----------



## BCAquaria

I would explain.....but ummm.... yeah....

If you can't figure it out I would worry lol


----------



## Rayne

Rayne came from my online gaming origins while playing Neverwinter Nights as a Druid on a persistent world. It was true geekdom... but I loved it! lol


----------



## Kanesska

Great thread!

I used to be Amber on this forum years ago, but I couldn't re-do it or sign in for whatever reason. So I made this account. Kanesska is a combination of all 3 of my kids names. KAsandra, vaNESSa and KAtana


----------



## katienaha

cool! forum crashed back in april.


----------



## couch

Couch came from when I lived in Whistler. After crashing at multiple dwellings trying to find a place to live I finally got a room with 9 other people in Alpine. Unfortunately there was another Rich in the house so due to my NFA nature I was nick named "Couch Rich" after a while that was distilled to Couch which I now use on a variety of BBs.


----------



## katienaha

couch said:


> Couch came from when I lived in Whistler. After crashing at multiple dwellings trying to find a place to live I finally got a room with 9 other people in Alpine. Unfortunately there was another Rich in the house so due to my NFA nature I was nick named "Couch Rich" after a while that was distilled to Couch which I now use on a variety of BBs.


I know of a similar story.... except the dude's name was Kitchen.


----------

